# Noisy air pump - help



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

Help, my stellar 60 air pump (purchased Dec/10) just started to sound like a 747 taking off. I have unplugged it, brushed the filter square and plugged it back in. Of course I don't have a repair kit or replacement filter on hand.

Any suggestions as to how to quiet it down short of unplugging it?

I really don't feel like running out to buy a new one at this moment in time.

Thanks in advance

Judi


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Most likely the diafragm cracked or died. And without a repair kit, I dont see many options ....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Take it back to the store and get it replaced.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*problem solved - quick fix*

Okay, I bit the bullet and went to the fish supply section at Walmart and got a Tetra. It is undersized but will do until I get the other one repaired.

thanks for the suggestions

judi


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Should've just wrapped a cat around the stellar.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Judi, as Bill said, is there any option you can return it to the store you bought it from and, if you still have the receipt, maybe they can replace it or repair it?

If you don't have the receipt, maybe they will be kind enought to do the above as well?

Worth a try.


----------



## johndxu (Oct 23, 2007)

The diaphram shouldn't go bad so quick. More likely, it seems to me some hard glue which fix the nuts and shafts cracked or went soft, so it makes the nuts or shafts loose. This is because either the air pump is not in good qualilty or the air pump is in lower position than the water surface, so the water got into the air pump.

The solution for this case is either returning to the store or fixing the air pump by tightening the nuts and repostioning the shaft as well as applying a kind of hard glue such as Crazy Glue.


----------

